# Do you talk about your cats?



## Traci63 (Nov 18, 2012)

I never thought I'd be one of "those people", haha, but since I now have two beautiful, sweet, and entertaining cats that I own (or own me, never quite sure!) I can't help but mention humorous anecdotes to friends, and show them cute pictures. Not often, I mean not more than once a day at the absolute most, but even then I feel kind of funny! Wondering how many people are like me, or if I'll be forever known as a "cat lady". :grin:


----------



## OliverandCo. (Jul 20, 2012)

I talk about Oliver all the time! lol
He is so much a part of my life and he makes me laugh everyday so, yea I talk about him. A lot of people I know either have lazy fat house cats or let their cats outside or don't have cats. Since Oliver was a rescued street cat and he has such a big personality I talk about him. When friends come over (which is NOT often at all) I show them Oliver's tricks and he is a social cat wherein he will come rub his cheeks on feet. But then he bites feet. So we have to be careful with people over who don't know that. 

*here I go again! * lol


----------



## Simba's Mom (Nov 18, 2012)

I didn't realize how much I talk about my Simba until a friend of mine from Nevada asked about her. But hey, she is a huge part of my life. Not talking about her is not an option. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

are you kidding? ha ha! we talk about our cats ALL the time. every other word out of our mouths is about how cute they are and the cute things they do. and i have formed bonds with people at work who do the same thing. as soon as you open your mouth about an animal, it's like a green light for all those other closet animal lovers to gush about their family members. i think we all feel like we talk about them so much that we do TRY not to bring them up ourselves unless someone else does it first. then it's a free-for-all! much to my husband's chagrin as well, all the pics in my office are of the kitties. none of him! oops!


----------



## Traci63 (Nov 18, 2012)

*Lol*

Thanks for the replies, glad to know I'm not alone! :catsm I think in today's world it provides a sense of normalcy to focus on your pets, and to feel that common thread among others. It's true that people who are pet lovers feel an automatic kinship, and knowing that someone loves animals means they have a good heart. I will continue with my stories knowing I have this in common with lots of other folks!


----------



## zarah825 (Nov 3, 2012)

I always cringe when I catch myself doing it (unless the other person is a confirmed Cat Person™ roo) but I can't help it!


----------



## Monkey_Girl (Aug 1, 2010)

No, never. I NEVER talk about any of my animals.... 

Okay..... maybe... just a tad.... or a lot... okay, yes, I am "one of those people".


----------



## ryanpw1982 (Nov 19, 2012)

I do I talk to my cats all the time. I have a better conversation with them then with people


----------



## gosha (Oct 16, 2011)

i do, he is my little baby. My son is all grown and hangs with his friends most of the time, so my cat is like my toddler, i always talk he did this, he did that lol it's time for second kid


----------



## dahowlers (Nov 19, 2012)

I talk about my cat if someone asks about her, most of the time people just want to know where I got her lol


----------



## Velma21 (Nov 20, 2012)

I don't all the time at work everyday I have new stories to tell and pictures to show, I am the crazy kitten girl! It's normal, like having a child and telling everyone when it says it's first word etc, we're just proud mums &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Alex Harris (May 4, 2012)

Most people want to know about Rico,especially when they see him interact with my dogs here.


----------

